# Stim Stack Attack: only the best



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm constantly researching nootropics and some of them overlap and/or are intended as physical stimulants. So, I was wondering what is the general opinion of these substances in terms of bodybuilding:


Theacrine
Modafinil
Phenylpiracetam
Bromantane

With exception of theacrine (fairly new "better caffeine") the rest are banned in WADA (World Anti Doping Agency), which clearly indicates that they work. I have personal experience with modafinil and phenylpiracetam. I should also mention that stims work much better in conjunction with mood/motivation enhancers such as phenibut and tianeptine.

So far my favorite workout stack would be phenylpiracetam + phenibut - it basically brings me from "ah, let's just get this over with" to "is that all you got, bitch?".


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

I take rx piracetam 3600 mg dayly, can't say it is much stimulating. It works for my brain fog after bad car accident few years ago and head injury, helps to focus. But no influence on physical performance.


----------



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

> I take rx piracetam 3600 mg dayly, can't say it is much stimulating. It works for my brain fog after bad car accident few years ago and head injury, helps to focus. But no influence on physical performance.


Piracetam is not a stimulant, it's a cognitive enhancer, I've used it as well. Phenylpiracetam sounds similar by name, but it's quite different - it's very much a stimulant. Even on modafinil I still get an occasional yawn whereas phenylpiracetam eliminates the yawn 100%, yet the effect is smooth and consistent, without any jitters.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

neverminder said:


> Piracetam is not a stimulant, it's a cognitive enhancer, I've used it as well. Phenylpiracetam sounds similar by name, but it's quite different - it's very much a stimulant. Even on modafinil I still get an occasional yawn whereas phenylpiracetam eliminates the yawn 100%, yet the effect is smooth and consistent, without any jitters.


Yeah, I googled it later. Looks very interesting so I am going to order it and try.


----------

